# Norcal Haunters?



## JNLannualhauntedhouse (Jul 26, 2012)

The Haunted Tunnel (aka Janna&Laney's Annual Haunted House) will be up and running this year with the theme: Zombie Wasteland. (check us out on facebook: http://www.facebook.com/jnlhauntedhouse for updates and details! Check us out at http://www.jnlannualhauntedhouse.blog.com for more on the Haunted Tunnel or add me on: http://thehauntedtunnel.tumblr.com for just plain Halloween ideas and stuff!)

Are there any other Haunted Houses in Northern Cali? I'd love to check you out and support!

Happy Hauntings
Janna


----------



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello just Facebooked ya... 
We are in NorCal, Santa Rosa to be exact. 

Check us out...
Facebook Profile: http://www.facebook.com/santarosalights
Website: http://www.srhalloween.com

Looking forward to checking out this years photos of what you guys have going on.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Unfortunately I'm not in NorCal, but if you want, you can list your haunt on my website for free and hopefully it will get more people to see it! We have haunts from all over the country listed (and even some in Canada).

The info is in my signature below.


----------



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

Dminor said:


> Unfortunately I'm not in NorCal, but if you want, you can list your haunt on my website for free and hopefully it will get more people to see it! We have haunts from all over the country listed (and even some in Canada).
> 
> The info is in my signature below.


Hello Dminor. whats your site traffic like?


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

We just launched a few months ago, so it's not a ton of traffic right now. But I imagine that as we get closer to Halloween we'll see a spike in visitors.


----------



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

Dminor said:


> We just launched a few months ago, so it's not a ton of traffic right now. But I imagine that as we get closer to Halloween we'll see a spike in visitors.



Ok well i submitted. we currently get around 1000 uniques a month but Sept, Oct. and Nov. we will get something like 40k to 50k in uniques that will convert to over a million hits in the 3 month span. Then our facebook and YouTube will go nuts on top of that...


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Sounds like you're doing great on your own. haha.

Thanks for the submission! I'm all about haunters getting recognition for their hard work, so it's a bit of a pet project, especially since I don't make any money on the site via advertising, etc., but hopefully some people stumble onto the site and find your haunt!


----------

